

The death of skeuomorphism - thomasfl
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-eulogy-for-skeumorphism

======
thomasfl
See also the section "Arguments against skeuomorphism in digital design" at
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skeuomorph](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skeuomorph)

